# Stop error installing postfix27 from ports



## scrummie02 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm trying to install postfix27 from the ports collection and I'm getting the following error:


```
hermes# cd /usr/ports/mail/postfix27
hermes# make
===>  Building for postfix-2.7.6,1
set -e; for i in src/util src/global src/dns src/tls src/xsasl src/milter src/master  src/postfix src/fsstone src/smtpstone  src/sendmail
 src/error src/pickup src/cleanup src/smtpd src/local  src/trivial-rewrite src/qmgr src/oqmgr src/smtp src/bounce  src/pipe src/showq
 src/postalias src/postcat src/postconf src/postdrop  src/postkick src/postlock src/postlog src/postmap src/postqueue  src/postsuper
 src/qmqpd src/spawn src/flush src/verify  src/virtual src/proxymap src/anvil src/scache src/discard src/tlsmgr  src/postmulti; do
  (set -e; echo "[$i]"; cd $i; make 'CC=cc -DDEF_CONFIG_DIR=\"/usr/local/etc/postfix\" -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/local/libexec/postfix\"
 -DDEF_COMMAND_DIR=\"/usr/local/sbin\" -DDEF_SENDMAIL_PATH=\"/usr/local/sbin/sendmail\" -DDEF_NEWALIAS_PATH=\"/usr/local/bin/newaliases\"
 -DDEF_MAILQ_PATH=\"/usr/local/bin/mailq\" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/local/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/local/share/doc/postfix\"
 -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/local/share/doc/postfix\" -DDEF_QUEUE_DIR=\"/var/spool/postfix\" -DDEF_DATA_DIR=\"/var/db/postfix\"
 -DDEF_MAIL_OWNER=\"postfix\" -DDEF_SGID_GROUP=\"maildrop\" -DHAS_PCRE -I/usr/local/include -DUSE_SASL_AUTH -DDEF_SERVER_SASL_TYPE=\"dovecot\"
 -DUSE_TLS -I/usr/include -I/usr/local/include/db46 -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/local/include/mysql -DHAS_LDAP -I/usr/local/include -DHAS_CDB
 -I/usr/local/include' update MAKELEVEL=) || exit 1;  done
[src/util]
cc -DDEF_CONFIG_DIR=\"/usr/local/etc/postfix\" -DDEF_DAEMON_DIR=\"/usr/local/libexec/postfix\" -DDEF_COMMAND_DIR=\"/usr/local/sbin\"
 -DDEF_SENDMAIL_PATH=\"/usr/local/sbin/sendmail\" -DDEF_NEWALIAS_PATH=\"/usr/local/bin/newaliases\" -DDEF_MAILQ_PATH=\"/usr/local/bin/mailq\
" -DDEF_MANPAGE_DIR=\"/usr/local/man\" -DDEF_README_DIR=\"/usr/local/share/doc/postfix\" -DDEF_HTML_DIR=\"/usr/local/share/doc/postfix\
" -DDEF_QUEUE_DIR=\"/var/spool/postfix\" -DDEF_DATA_DIR=\"/var/db/postfix\" -DDEF_MAIL_OWNER=\"postfix\" -DDEF_SGID_GROUP=\"maildrop\"
 -DHAS_PCRE -I/usr/local/include -DUSE_SASL_AUTH -DDEF_SERVER_SASL_TYPE=\"dovecot\" -DUSE_TLS -I/usr/include -I/usr/local/include/db46
 -DHAS_MYSQL -I/usr/local/include/mysql -DHAS_LDAP -I/usr/local/include -DHAS_CDB -I/usr/local/include NO -O2 -pipe -DLDAP_DEPRECATED
 -fno-strict-aliasing -I. -DFREEBSD8 -c allprint.c
cc: NO: No such file or directory
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/postfix27/work/postfix-2.7.6/src/util.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/postfix27/work/postfix-2.7.6.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/postfix27.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/postfix27.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/postfix27.
```

Has anyone else run into this error?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 8, 2011)

Do you have enough free space? Sometime errors like this are caused because you ran out of disk space.


----------



## okoneill (Dec 20, 2011)

I have just come across the very same error as in your output.

Were you able to solve this issue and get postfix27 installed?


----------

